
India's Supreme Court: Repair Taj Mahal or Tear It Down - Tomte
https://www.eturbonews.com/227788/indias-supreme-court-repair-taj-mahal-or-tear-it-down
======
walrus01
Judging by my personal experience with air pollution in the region - I am
doubtful how successful they're going to be. There are just too many 2-stroke
engines and too much hydrocarbon air pollution. The stone of the Taj Mahal was
only white before industrialization became widespread. At least the Badshahi
Masjid in Lahore is made from red brick and stone and, despite Lahore's
incredibly air pollution, doesn't look discolored...

Anything white in that environment is going to be hard to keep clean. Go out
on a mid summer day and ride motor-rickshaws around Delhi all day wearing a
crisp white shirt, then take a look at the shirt collar and the rest of the
shirt at the end of the day.

